# Unable to post in for sale/wanted



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I bought a gaggia here some years ago before I went off the grid. Can a mod pm me please as I would like to purchase a grinder.

thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ChrisQP09 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a gaggia here some years ago before I went off the grid. Can a mod pm me please as I would like to purchase a grinder.
> 
> thanks


 You should be able to post in the sales/wanted sections now


----------



## pygathrix (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi,

Same issue here. I am new to the forum, would like to sell my brand new competition moka pot and grinder, but I am unable to post on sales/wanted section.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

pygathrix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same issue here. I am new to the forum, would like to sell my brand new competition moka pot and grinder, but I am unable to post on sales/wanted section.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 You need to have 5 posts in order to post in that section.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

pygathrix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same issue here. I am new to the forum, would like to sell my brand new competition moka pot and grinder, but I am unable to post on sales/wanted section.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 Hiya, have a look at the for sales rules, there's also a summary/reminder in announcements. You need a post count of 5 and can't use PMs to sell/negotiate. Have a look at some of the threads, easy to contribute and get your post count up. It's generally good forum etiquette to introduce yourself (especially if you want to sell stuff). Welcome to the forum 😊


----------



## pygathrix (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks so much to both!
Glad to be part of the community 😊


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Me too! I think I must have upset somebody because I cannot comment on any thread in the for sale section ... not even one I started! Perhaps I am expected to make a further donation in order to unlock my account but it would have been nice to have been warned!

David


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Me too! I think I must have upset somebody because I cannot comment on any thread in the for sale section ... not even one I started! Perhaps I am expected to make a further donation in order to unlock my account but it would have been nice to have been warned!
> 
> David


 I think all you need(ed) to do was post the post above (or any post)

Which will now (hopefully) convince the algorithm that you are active (and have enough posts)

So if you try again and are successful - I was right
if you try again and fail (again) - I wasn't!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You were right @Drewster - thank youi!


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Just posting here as have the same issue, will see if it changes my settings and lets me post.


----------



## stassinari (Feb 25, 2018)

Just replying to say this topic helped me understand why I wasn't able to post in the "For Sale" section. I thought I read it thoroughly, but the "5 post rule" was at the end of a bullet point and my brain just skipped it completely 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fraserrl (Oct 18, 2020)

Slightly annoying to clear that hurdle before you can access the classifieds - at least I'm not the only one who mis-read the sticky / glossed over it entirely


----------



## aled (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmmm seems like this rule just creates more useless posts  . Tbh I wouldn't mind just making a small donation if I haven't been active in a while


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

Just joined the forum, also looking to try and get some decent second hand kit.

I'm a bit overwhelmed by the detail but slowly getting there as I read through posts.


----------



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

In a way its a good way to filter out people looking to make a quick buck and give preference to people who are into the craft


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Wolftasy said:


> In a way its a good way to filter out people looking to make a quick buck and give preference to people who are into the craft


 OR those who cant spam 😜 i mean how into the "crat" do you need to be?


----------



## Shayeskingston (Nov 7, 2019)

Did the number of required posts increase from 4-5? I had thought I was able to last time I was on the forum but I may have been misremembering


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Shayeskingston requirement is five posts within last twenty nine days.


----------



## CuriousC (Nov 11, 2020)

Same  I had 5 posts but I guess not within the last 29 days? The Mara X is super tempting but can't reply 😂


----------



## AJD123 (Dec 21, 2020)

Also need to get my posts up so i can post in the wanted channel!


----------



## Fleckers (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi please can you advise how I become active in the forums please. Member for 5 years with little use.

Now have much interest for guidance and for sale / wanted.

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Fleckers said:


> Hi please can you advise how I become active in the forums please. Member for 5 years with little use.
> 
> Now have much interest for guidance and for sale / wanted.
> 
> ...


 Need to post 5 times in 30 days........so spam away👍


----------



## Fleckers (Dec 27, 2015)

HDAV said:


> Need to post 5 times in 30 days........so spam away👍


 Thanks for that. I want to post into a wanted forum but can't.... sorry for ignorance but don't understand how and where to post to???

Appreciate your help


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Fleckers said:


> Thanks for that. I want to post into a wanted forum but can't.... sorry for ignorance but don't understand how and where to post to???
> 
> Appreciate your help


 Doesn't matter where you post just reply here 4 more times.... as I said spam away once the database seems 5 posts in last 30 days it should unlock the feature you seek...... or you can probably pay to unlock it 🤷‍♂️ One of the "new" features is paying for features.......


----------



## Fleckers (Dec 27, 2015)

Got it👍


----------



## Fleckers (Dec 27, 2015)

Understand now👀


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Almost there


----------



## Stewart Mckinnon (Feb 9, 2021)

Fleckers said:


> Got it👍





HDAV said:


> Doesn't matter where you post just reply here 4 more times.... as I said spam away once the database seems 5 posts in last 30 days it should unlock the feature you seek...... or you can probably pay to unlock it 🤷‍♂️ One of the "new" features is paying for features.......


 Hi I'm also a new member - very much enjoying (and learning from) the Forum. If I understand you correctly do I have to make 5 posts (presume this counts as my first) before I can post on the Wanted section or For Sale section. And having posted five times Access is automatic? Thanks. Stewart


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

All members have to maintain a rolling 5 points in last 29 days to be able to access the for sale area.


----------



## AnaMaria (Feb 16, 2021)

Same situation here


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

AnaMaria said:


> Same situation here


 Did you read the forum stickies guidelines and rules🤔


----------

